# look out the window packing it up



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

look out the window guys spring sunshine putting a coat of wax on the plow and packin it away hopefully next winter will be better time for spring cleaning get it done early


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It's to early... that would be like putting the lawn mower away in AUG.

"The sky is falling, the sky is falling" Quote, Chicken Little.
The fat Lady is not singing yet..
Don't cry wolf!! 


Keep the faith


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

Yea it only snows when your not quite ready for it. I would keep it out alittle while long atleast till March hits, and the forecast is clear. Though the chances don't look to good for snow.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Dec 28, 2005)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME?????? It is the beginning of Februrary. Spring is not anywhere near here. Everyone is feeling the frustration of a dry January, but come on. Stomping your feet and throwing a tantrum isnt going to do anything but make yourself look silly :crying: ! We still have a good 1 1/2 - 2 mths of winter, and it is finally turning cold again! Keep that chin up, hook up the plow, fuel up the truck, and get ready. You'll be out on the road again, I GUARANTEE it!


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Go ahead and get those plows cleaned up and packed tightly away. You know thats the only sure fire way to get it to snow don't you.:bluebounc


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Jpocket said:


> Yea it only snows when your not quite ready for it.


So everybody put your plows away. WAY in the back of the garage, behind the mowers. Pile the weed trimmers on top. Heck, go on vacation to Tahiti.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Dec 28, 2005)

dlcs said:


> Go ahead and get those plows cleaned up and packed tightly away. You know thats the only sure fire way to get it to snow don't you.:bluebounc


You got that right! We were supposed to get just an inch the other night. I purposly didn't put my plow on, and low and behold we got about 4 inches! As a matter of fact Viper, I like your reverse psychology Maybe we should all put them away, and then there would be a blizzard that goes from coast to coast. Then we will all be making payup !


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

viper your posts annoy me. :realmad:


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

You guys really have to start to relax, every 2-4 years we have winters like this. Just because we had a good winter last year means that we will again this year? This planet is constintly changing, and no, don't blame this on global warming, its just a pattern we are in for the year. RELAX and get a hobby:realmad: 
James


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Everyone wax your plows, and shove them so far back in the garage and start working on getting everything ready for spring. Then we will get some snow! You all have the right idea!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

They're saying snow this Fri-Sun here in NJ. We'll see what happens, use reverse psycology(sp?) and it will come payup


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

na. no snow expected for atleast the next 8 days. well flurries if u count that.

be paitent.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

vis said:


> na. no snow expected for atleast the next 8 days. well flurries if u count that.
> 
> be paitent.


Yup, changed the forecast already...this weather SUCKS!!!:crying: :crying: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

vipereng2 said:


> look out the window guys spring sunshine putting a coat of wax on the plow and packin it away hopefully next winter will be better time for spring cleaning get it done early


Q. What is your Avg snow depth?
Q, How much this year total?
What I really want to know is who much below normal is it your area?
And historically how often does it normally just rain all year around in your area?
It's common for it to rain there most of the winter?
Just wondering?


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME?????? It is the beginning of Februrary. Spring is not anywhere near here. Everyone is feeling the frustration of a dry January, but come on. Stomping your feet and throwing a tantrum isnt going to do anything but make yourself look silly :crying: ! We still have a good 1 1/2 - 2 mths of winter, and it is finally turning cold again! Keep that chin up, hook up the plow, fuel up the truck, and get ready. You'll be out on the road again, I GUARANTEE it!


iam not stomping my feet iam putting my plow away we got 2 trucks and one can handle any snow we get from here on out .


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

vis said:


> viper your posts annoy me. :realmad:


good then read this tough ****


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

not my fault its not snowing...payup payup payup


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

*Its Feb 6....*

And I have yet to plow a residential customer.

Still 2 months of snow possibilities though.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

vipereng2 said:


> iam not stomping my feet iam putting my plow away we got 2 trucks and one can handle any snow we get from here on out .


 you can handle a 10 inch storm with 1 truck? how many accounts?

who says a 6-10 inch storm cant happen in a month?


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

the reediculously warm weather was nice for a little while to fix essentials that broke and or need maintnance.But now its just getting old.I cant believe that im getting excited over cold, but after all it is one of the three parts of the equation.[cold,humitity,percipitation].I knew it was a bad omen to buy plow number 13 off the lot!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I really packed my plow away. Its 30 minutes from the truck which is 15 minutes away from me. That should work. Currently I got all my snow removal equipment spread so far apart it takes an entire day to move it all back to go plow.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

vis said:


> you can handle a 10 inch storm with 1 truck? how many accounts?
> 
> who says a 6-10 inch storm cant happen in a month?


25 accounts 2 comm lots yea its nit easy but i will let my son do them all he need the steam its just part time for me


----------



## Grunt0311 (Dec 28, 2005)

vipereng2 said:


> 25 accounts 2 comm lots yea its nit easy but i will let my son do them all he need the steam its just part time for me


Your posts would be a heck of a lot easier to read if you used periods and commas. Just an idea


----------



## dj&sonplowing (Jan 11, 2006)

vipereng2 said:


> 25 accounts 2 comm lots yea its nit easy but i will let my son do them all he need the steam its just part time for me


viper,, i cant really understand your thouights here either?if you onlyhave 27 accounts yes one plow can handle that easly. but the part about hes needs the steam? are you steaming your driveways? if your doing that hes gonna need that other truck, there is alot of winter let her in Minn, forcast is for 4 inches tomorow, a minumum of 6 more wks of winter left.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

he needs the steam is a term for he needs the money


----------

